# jew curl



## spiffybeth

i took this picture to show my jew curls but i liked how it turned out.


----------



## Sideburns

um.  are you actually jewish?  Or did you just have a curl in your head?


----------



## spiffybeth

im actually jewish lol and i happen to have curly hair, so the ones that curl by my ears, i call them jew curls.


----------



## kalmkidd

thats dope . i want jew curls lol


----------



## zendianah

what a cool picture! kinda like .. whatup yo!  

OK... so I have a friend thats jewish and for a gift I bought her a coffee mug that says Rock (with a Star of David) It is SOOO damn cool!


----------



## spiffybeth

zendianah said:


> what a cool picture! kinda like .. whatup yo!
> 
> OK... so I have a friend thats jewish and for a gift I bought her a coffee mug that says Rock (with a Star of David) It is SOOO damn cool!


----------



## Alex_B

oh, it is bad hair day?




just kidding


----------



## spiffybeth

i should have taken a picture of my hair the day before. i decided that morning i wouldnt use any conditioner. just wasnt in the mood, i suppose... within a few hours, my hair was in full "puff" mode. and later in the day when i met some friends for dinner, i walked into the room and maggie said, "hey hair" 

that my friend was a normal hair day. i have jew curls again today!


----------



## Alex_B

when I do any curls, it is for my biceps


----------



## domromer

I miss JAPS there aren't any out here i the West. Well maybe California but thats not the west.


----------



## spiffybeth

i have a cousin in oregon. she's jewish. her name is suzanne... i guess your lives haven't crossed?

edit: what awful sentences these were. very choppy.


----------



## domromer

No I have yet to meet her. Growing up on the East Coast I was always going going out with Japs. There is a distinct lack of them out here. I need to watch curb your enthusiasm to get my fill of Jewish stereotypes.

Or just watch something with Sara Silverman!


----------



## spiffybeth

she is most every stereotype. you should find her. her name is suzanne. lol. good luck and godspeed!


----------



## nealjpage

We've got quite the Oregon contingent here, don't we?

I had a good friend in college that was Jewish.  He always referred to his "crazy Jew hair" and his "Jew Phone."


----------



## spiffybeth

what's a jew phone? i want one


----------



## nealjpage

spiffybeth said:


> what's a jew phone? i want one



He said it was a ornate gold plated phone connected to all the banking institutions (including the Federal Reserve) and credit companies that could be used to control the fiscal fate of his enemies should he need to drop the big one.

I'm surprised you don't have one.  He told me all Jews got one at birth.  Or maybe it happened at the bat mitzvah.   I'm not sure.


----------



## spiffybeth

oh no! when congregation beth israel presented me with my presents at the end of my bat mizvah, they failed to give me my jew phone!


----------



## Iron Flatline

Well, when I was Bar Mitzvah'd (in the 1970s) all us good Jewish boys wore our curly hair a little longer. The style is now knows as a Jewfro. 







By the way, non-Americans get very uncomfortable around Jewish humor these days.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Also...

Most Spectacular Jewfro EVER:


----------



## spiffybeth

no worries, the jewfro still exists!


----------

